# beef jerky



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone else here like to make their own beef jerky? I have 7 pounds on the dehydrator right now. Here's my recipe:


2 beef briskets (make a lot, it won't last long)
2 cups Worcestershire sauce
2 cups soy sauce
1 shotglass Jack Daniels
3 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons onion powder
1 tablespoon wasabi powder
1 tablespoon liquid smoke
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes
Trim the back side of the brisket to remove the fat and that clear membrane. The fat is nasty once dehydrated. This is a recipe I stole from Alton Brown and put an evil twist on. Try it.:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Never used brisket making jerky... I would have thought it is too marbled...

Round is most common for jerky.

Alton Brown has some interesting recipes.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I make quite a bit of jerky, but I always use eye of the round. I used to make my own concoctions for marinades, but the last few years I have been using the High Mountain Jerky Cures and loving the results. The Inferno blend is my favorite.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE homemade jerky... been a while since i've made it though, this thread is a good reminder that I need to get rollin!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I love beef jerky
and here is where I've posted pictures on how to do it at home =]
http://backpackersforums.com/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

I make tons of my own jerky. I shoot goose, duck, deer and turkey and always end up making jerky. I normally make it in the dehydrator or oven and have now started to smoke some. The stuff from the smoker is by far the favorite.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

spectrrr said:


> I LOVE homemade jerky... been a while since i've made it though, this thread is a good reminder that I need to get rollin!


For sure about this,,thx for the recipe and will use what I have always used,,,round steak.


----------



## docmusolf (Apr 18, 2008)

you should be using insta cure #1 so you don't posion yourself when cooking below 200 degrees. 1/4 teaspoon per pound


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

I love to make me some jerky. Mostly just use ground round and premade cure. But, the smoker is diffently the way to go!

Now I need to go home and make a batch.

:w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I use to do air dry and then smoker. Now, I'd rather pay for the pro's and get in the mail.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I do it using flank stake. As for a dehydrator I simply use a big square fan and lay the strips on top. I learned how to do it on good eats which I saw on youtube. Well worth a shot and very cheap aswell.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I use to do air dry and then smoker. Now, I'd rather pay for the pro's and get in the mail.


where do you order from?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll jerky most of the deer meat if I get one that year. Can't remember all my ingredients until I go strolling thru wal-mart's grocery center and pick out what I want. Always turns out pretty damn good though!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Flank and skirt steak are great choices. But I switched over to brisket a few years ago and have never looked back. I end up with a little more money in the finished product but it's a much better piece of meat. Consider it next time you make a batch.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

now i know you use worcester sauce and soya sauce! now does that do anything for the meat other then taste? I'm contemplating on taking it out and putting something else in its place... I've tried teriyaki sauce its not bad.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

r-ice said:


> now i know you use worcester sauce and soya sauce! now does that do anything for the meat other then taste? I'm contemplating on taking it out and putting something else in its place... I've tried teriyaki sauce its not bad.


Sodium is your friend in jerky. It's what acts as the preservative along with keeping some nasties at bay. It's also key in a safe jerky to eliminate all the fat you can.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

stevieray said:


> where do you order from?


Jeez, I forget the place, but it's from Texas and has "Bill" in the name I think. He is big on EBay. Most good jerky goes for around $14.00 lb if I remember correct.

I'll look for the guy and update thread. There's jerky forums. If someone knows a good place, please post it. I am hungry for jerky now!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

never tried to make it but damn do i love eating it


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

benjamin said:


> never tried to make it but damn do i love eating it


Try it! You can do it. I've got a batch in now I'm making with very lean ground beef. It'll be my first time using ground, so wish me luck!


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

What is the best/most economical dehydrator out there? Any recommendations.


----------



## Jmurman (Apr 22, 2007)

parris001 said:


> Does anyone else here like to make their own beef jerky? I have 7 pounds on the dehydrator right now. Here's my recipe:
> 
> 
> 2 beef briskets (make a lot, it won't last long)
> ...


the wasabi and Jack Daniels seems like it would add an awesome twist and kick! I'll definitely have to try this one.

BTW, how do like Alton Brown's TV shows?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you use a microwave oven ? Just curious (I don't have a dehydrator)...

Jorge


----------



## Jmurman (Apr 22, 2007)

RicoPuro said:


> Can you use a microwave oven ? Just curious (I don't have a dehydrator)...
> 
> Jorge


If you don't have a dehydrator than use the lowest setting on your oven, about 225. You'll have to turn it on and then off for about 6-8 hours. Keep in mind you don't want to "cook" the meat, just dry it out.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jmurman said:


> the wasabi and Jack Daniels seems like it would add an awesome twist and kick! I'll definitely have to try this one.
> 
> BTW, how do like Alton Brown's TV shows?


Alton is awesome. My wife and I got to meet him back in the summer when he came to Nashville to do a show. He's a very strange guy. Must be why I can relate so well to him!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I just made a batch last week. I use either top round or bottom round, which ever is on sale. My wife loves what I consider a standard 'teriyaki-esque' marinade: soy sauce+worcestershire sauce+onion powder+garlic powder.

I'm not a fan of the soy sauce and would prefer more herbs and spices in my jerky. Last week's batch was a mix of salt, black pepper, chipotle powder, garlic powder, onion powder, worcestershire sauce (not a lot), liquid smoke, paprika, dry mustard, cumin, and brown sugar. This ends up as more of a paste than anything else.

I tried a bourbon marinade once, similar spices with about a cup of bourbon. I liked the bourbon flavors a lot, but it washed out the spices too much, which is the same problem I have with the soy/worcestershire combo. Next batch I'll use less bourbon, or maybe the above paste recipe with all bourbon and no worcestershire.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Another ingredient that's fun to experiment with is sundried tomatoes. If they are put through the food processor and obliterated they make for a fine addition. You have to have a recipe that will support the tomato flavor, of course.


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Although I just bought a Webber Bullet & BBQ Guru and will be making my own. The best I ever had was when I lived in San Francisco a place called Jackson Market and I still order if from them online www.jacksonmarket.com


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Can you use a microwave oven ? Just curious (I don't have a dehydrator)...
> 
> Jorge


not microwave oven because its dangerous to operate a microwave oven with the door open lol. You can use a regular oven, or go to wally world and get a ronco dehydrator for like 30 bucks which comes with expandable trays. If you want to go one better then get a excalibur..


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

has anyone made any beef jerky since?


----------

